# Server - Client Anwendung



## sockeqwe (22. Apr 2007)

Hi,
ich arbeite gerade an einem Netzwerkspiel,

Habe einen Server gemacht und einen TestClient, das Verbinden Klappt auch noch, das senden von Strings eingentlich auch. Ich sage eigentlich, weil der String beim Client nicht sehr schön ankommt.
Also, ich sende den einfachen String "HALLO" serverseitig an den Client. Der Client bekommt aber folgendes: 






Ich weis nicht woran das Liegt:

Ich arbeite mit DataInputStream und DataOutptStream

Der Server sieht so aus: 

```
public class managment extends Thread {

	
	public Socket client;
	public DataInputStream  in ;
	public  DataOutputStream out; 


	 public managment(Socket cl)
	 {
		 client =cl;
		try {
			in=new DataInputStream(client.getInputStream());
			out = new DataOutputStream(client.getOutputStream());
			
		
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}	 
	 }
	
	 public void close()
	 {
		 	try {
				client.close();
				in.close();
				out.close();
			} catch (IOException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				System.out.println("Fehler beim Schließen");e.printStackTrace();
			}
			
	 }
	 
	public void run()
	{
	while (true)
	{
		
//		 ...and receive the results
		String result;
		try {
			
			out.writeChars("HALLO");
			result = in.readLine();
			System.out.println("CLIENT says: " + result);
			
			} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			//e.printStackTrace();
			}
		
	
		
	}
	}
	
	public synchronized void finalize()
	{
		close();
	}
```
Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte ...


----------



## Roar (22. Apr 2007)

Dokumentation hat gesagt.:
			
		

> public final String readLine()
> throws IOException
> Deprecated. This method does not properly convert bytes to characters. As of JDK 1.1, the preferred way to read lines of text is via the BufferedReader.readLine() method.


----------



## sockeqwe (22. Apr 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort.
was heißt das aber jetzt genau?

Ich soll Buffered Reader anstatt DataInputStream verwenden oder wie?


----------



## sockeqwe (23. Apr 2007)

Habs selbst gelößt,

benutze die Methode writeUTF() und readUTF() dann gibt es kein Problem zwischen ASCII und UNICODE und es funktioniert nun alles!


----------

